# Anybody 6'2" riding a 585?



## LongSteepDriveway (Feb 4, 2004)

I am interested in purchasing a 585. I currently ride an '03 KG461. I am 6'2", 182 pounds. I am wondering if even the extra-large (57cm) 585 is too small. The top tube length on the 585 is half a centimeter shorter than my current 461, which I am not too concerned about. 

My concern is with the overall bike being shorter in terms of height (shorter seat tube and shorter head tube). I need to preserve the correct saddle to bottom bracket height and saddle to bar drop. Might initial thoughts are that I will have to run more seatpost with the 585, as well as have more spacers under the stem. I have a feeling it may be too much, but I'm not sure.

I am also looking at possibly the 555, or the 481 SL, as the geometries may seem to work better for me. But I really want the 585.

Any thoughts on fit for larger riders out there, with respect to the 585?

Thanks


----------



## chrislook (Mar 2, 2005)

i am 6ft 2 and ride 60cm kg381 which is the perfect size for me . i have other 60cm frames which have different top tube lengths and that can be sorted by saddle position and stem length . i think the problem with a 57 cm frame may the inabilty to get the bars high enough .so maybe it would be worth checking the head tube length and comparing to a frame that fits you ok .


----------



## Seamusthedog (Oct 31, 2003)

I am 6' 3 with a 32 inseam. I ride a 57 386 perfectly.


----------



## xelephant (Feb 9, 2005)

I am 6.2 (188cm). I ordered 570, KG585. A guy at my shop was wondering if I could fit 570. But after mesuring me, he said I can get 570. My bike will not come until this April. If you want, I can upload the pics.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I'm getting ready to strip down my KG381 Team in size 61cm. I'm 6'2" also. $1100 takes it. Excellent shape. PM me if interested. 



LongSteepDriveway said:


> I am interested in purchasing a 585. I currently ride an '03 KG461. I am 6'2", 182 pounds. I am wondering if even the extra-large (57cm) 585 is too small. The top tube length on the 585 is half a centimeter shorter than my current 461, which I am not too concerned about.
> 
> My concern is with the overall bike being shorter in terms of height (shorter seat tube and shorter head tube). I need to preserve the correct saddle to bottom bracket height and saddle to bar drop. Might initial thoughts are that I will have to run more seatpost with the 585, as well as have more spacers under the stem. I have a feeling it may be too much, but I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm 188cm (6'2") with inseam of 91cm. From what I can see 57cm KG585 would be the smalles frame I could ride. But to be honest I would prefer 1-2cm longer seat tube. Top tube is OK for me. Actually I ride similary dimensioned DeRosa (57-57) and I feel I'm on the edge on it...it wouldn't be good if it was any smaller. Riding in hoods all day long is something i don't enjoy


----------

